# [OT?] Sobre como gentoo maneja los archivos de configuracion

## Cyberstudio

Hola muchachos! 

Yo tengo cierto tiempo ya siendo usuario de linux (4 años quizás), aunque de esos 4, al menos 3 no fueron a fondo. entre las distros que llegue a usar están (En ese mismo orden) 

1)Mandrake 9.2 

2)Mandrake 10.0 

3)Mandrake 10.1 

4)Suse 9.1 

5)Ubuntu (primera versión, 2da y 3era) 

6)Debian sarge 

7)Suse 10 

8)Gentoo 2005.1 

De entre todas esas, con ninguna tenia que manejar los archivos de configuración (al menos que yo recuerde) aun cuando soy un usuario que instala 1000 cosas diferentes y actualiza el sistema todos los jueves en la tarde. no se, pero yo creo que se debería buscar una solución al asunto de los archivos de configuración en gentoo. algo como mas profesional. la solución actual (etc-update) esta bien para 10 o 20 archivos como máximo. pero cuando se te acumulan 170 archivos de configuración (Como cuando acabas de instalar gentoo y haces emerge --update --world) y tienes que hacer etc-update terminas por cansarte y usar la opción -5. 

Yo se que existe otra solución, que de hecho esta como post-it aquí en el foro (creo que se llama dispatch-conf o algo así), pero aun así, no es factible para muchos de nosotros (Al menos para mi) tener que lidiar con 200 archivos de configuración. 

Que creen ustedes??

----------

## Ferdy

Que no habrás probado mucho debian, porque tambien te pide que actualices los FICHEROS de configuración

----------

## alexlm78

Para empezar si dejas que se te acumulen 170 archivos, eso ya es buscarse problemas. 

Segundo, ten en mente que gentoo fue diseñado para ser eficiente y flexible, si quieres algo facil que no requierea mayor esfuerzo, y poco razonamiento usa windows.

Aparte, Si nunca tocaste archivos de confiuracion es Debian, estas seguro que era debian?, digo que lo tuviste instalado que cuention de 20 mins.

Mas en concreto el etc-update, es una herramienta que ayuda en nuestro trabajo con Gentoo, pero no es un sustituto, lo que hago es que los archivos que yo mismo he retocado, simplemente busco cuales son las diferencias o actualizaciones contra el nuevo archivo, si no lo he tocado, lo sobreescribo, pues es porque tengo los default, logico es que pponga los nuevos default.

Eso claro implica un poco de trabajo extra, al revisar archivos y leer alguno que otro man para comprender que es lo que pasa con las nuevas implentenaciones.

Pero, en mi opinion, eso es parte de amor a la camisola, como dicen.

100% gentoomano, 100% linuxero, 100% libre.

Saluditos.

----------

## artic

La verdad no veo el problema por ningun lado,las actualizaciones son asi,el apt-get tb tiene lo suyo .......

----------

## Cyberstudio

Lo de los 170 archivos de configuracion es algo normal. al menos la 1era vez. la prueba??

1)Instala gentoo 2005.1 junto con gnome

2)Conectate a internet y sigue con emerge --sync, luego con emerge --update --world. deja que termine de todo y veras como tienes 170 archivos de configuracion o mas que actualizar.

----------

## tiamat

Puedes probar con esta herramienta, para mi superior a dispatch-conf, cuando tienes muchos archivos que actualizar te autoactualiza los que no hayan tenido mas que cambios triviales (por ejemplo solo cambios en comentarios del archivo), con lo que simplifica mucho el numero de ficheros que tienes que actulizar tu mismo.

Por suspuesto usala con cuidado, aunque a mi todavia no me ha dado ningun problema.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Mira... llevaba yo tmb usando mucho tiempo linux y con los asistentes del mandrake... y mira...NO APRENDI NADA...ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA... asi ke me pase a windows...y a gentoo le debo todo mi conocimiento linuxero... además nadie te obliga a instalar gentoo.. instala la distro ke sea la mas adecuada para ti... para eso hay tantas... pero date cuenta de la gran labor educativa que esta haciendo gentoo, ya que con el aprendes usando comandos que antes ni sabias que existian... aprendes xk se tiene ke cargar una cosa y otra no... aprendes a crear tu mismo y a modificar archivos de configuracion a tu gusto y necesidades... en fin...soy un mero usuario... pero en la web de gentoo tienes todas las caracteristicas

----------

## LinuxBlues

A mí no me asustan 170 archivos de configuración por actualizar, me resulta molesto como a todos y las actualizaciones de baselayout me dan grima, pero jamás he tenido el más mínimo problema, sólo es una cuestión de paciencia...

Yo uso Gentoo como hobby, ahora que en el trabajo no la usaría ni loco: apache es un buen ejemplo para explicarlo, en las demás actualizas y a la primera, en Gentoo, la configuración de apache apesta, y siguen esforzándose en mejorarla, pero eso de actualizar, iniciarlo y listo, es y seguirá siendo un sueño bajo gentoo...

----------

## pacho2

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Mira... llevaba yo tmb usando mucho tiempo linux y con los asistentes del mandrake... y mira...NO APRENDI NADA...ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA... asi ke me pase a windows...y a gentoo le debo todo mi conocimiento linuxero... además nadie te obliga a instalar gentoo.. instala la distro ke sea la mas adecuada para ti... para eso hay tantas... pero date cuenta de la gran labor educativa que esta haciendo gentoo, ya que con el aprendes usando comandos que antes ni sabias que existian... aprendes xk se tiene ke cargar una cosa y otra no... aprendes a crear tu mismo y a modificar archivos de configuracion a tu gusto y necesidades... en fin...soy un mero usuario... pero en la web de gentoo tienes todas las caracteristicas

 

Si tu no aprendiste NADA, ABSOLUTAMENTE nada con mabdrake, será porque no salias de sus GUIs, porque, si quieres, también puiedes tirar de consola en mandrake sin problemas. Ya se que yo no se gran cosa, pero mucho de lo que sé lo he aprendido precisamente con mandrake.

Saludos

----------

## Soul Lost

precisamente es eso, si no aprendiste es por las GUI's, la consola siempre a existido XD..

y siempre hay que documentarse para hacer algo, al menos que como dices, no hayas hecho gran cosa   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## M.A.

Pero si la cosa está clara: si no has tocado tú los ficheros de configuración (supongo que sabrás qué ficheros son los que has tocado y los que no) pues un -5 y ya está. Yo simplemente miro las diferencias de los 5 ó 6 ficheros que he tocado yo y decido qué hacer. Después, para los demás -5.

No sé cuántas veces harás un emerge update world, pero no merece para nada la pena hacerlo todas las semanas.

No entiendo esas manías de actualizar constantemente, yo solamente hago un --sync si:

 - Necesito alguna funcionalidad nueva

 - Tengo algún problema SERIO de seguridad (hago un glsa-check para ver qué hay)

Si una cosa te funciona, ¿para qué complicarte recompilando todo cada semana?

----------

## aj2r

Pues yo hago un "emerge sync && emerge -auDNvt world" todos los días   :Laughing: 

Y como muy bien te han dicho tienes la opción de decirle -5 al etc-update y ya está.

Me gustaría que propusieras otra forma seria de gestionar los ficheros de confgiuración, la actual me parece bastante buena y eficiente.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

A mi la verdad es que el etc-update me va de sobra hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos.

¡Cuantas veces la MDK modificaba los archivos de configuración, petaban, y no tenia ni idea de que tenia que tocar para recuperarlos!

Quizás sí mejoraría algo, pero muy simple.

En cada archivo de configuración introduciría un valor nuevo, tal que así: STATUS=USER #ORIGINAL/USER

- ORIGINAL seria para los archivos "por defecto"

- USER para los que has modificado

Si modificas un archivo, cambias lo de ORIGINAL por USER

Y cuando liste el etc-update, los que tengan el valor USER se marcaran en verde (por ejemplo)

Es una manera bastante simple de ayudar a los que tienen memoria de pez, como yo, a recordar que archivos han sido tocados y cuales no.

EDITO: Uops, ¡Ficheros!...que sino Ferdy luego saca la bara XD

----------

## pacho2

Es cierto que en, por ejemplo, Mdk 10.0 había ciertos ficheros que te los corregía el propio mandrake para evitar que metieses la pata, pero eso en Mdv2006 ha cambiado y, además, bastaba con no correr "msec" en el cron (o configurarlo convenientemente). Sólo una cosa, lo habitual era que el hecho de "no" poder cambiar cierto fichero de configuración causase frustración, pero eres la primera persona que he visto a la que la "corrección" que hacía msec le diese problemas   :Shocked: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

